
Let's Beat Iceland: We Need a Covid-19 Testing Moonshot for Decision-Making - erikdlarson
https://www.cloverpop.com/blog/we-need-a-covid-19-testing-moonshot
======
erikdlarson
In the whole world, there are only two places that can reasonably claim to be
taking a scientific approach to those aspects of this virus at this point:
Iceland and the Faeroe Islands. Both have tested about 3% of their populations
(that’s about 6X better than South Korea, 12X better than Italy, and 100X
better than the US). Iceland is trying to test a representative population,
although their testing is still skewed towards ill and exposed people. The
Danes of the Faeroe Islands are tracing almost 100% of cases.

If we're really feeling our oats, let's beat the Faeroe Islands!

~~~
ChefboyOG
Without taking any due praise away from Iceland's efforts, it's disingenious
to compare Iceland's testing to other countries as a pure percentage of
population. Iceland has a population of roughly 364,000. South Korea, for
comparison, has over 51,000,000. 3% of one is not comparable to 3% of the
other.

~~~
erikdlarson
Of course not. But they can inspire us to start thinking A LOT bigger and more
proactively. We could easily do it, and it would make a bigger difference than
the $2T bailout.

------
erikdlarson
We should still do testing of sick people to support healthcare decisions as
we are today. We should do more testing of exposed people for containment like
in South Korea and Germany. But that doesn't help much with the broader
governmental and societal decisions we need to make. We must do more. Embrace
the "and." No more "or."

Since everything is moving so fast, just keep it bold and simple: Testing Race
For COVID-19 Truth -- Test 30 Million People In 30 Days

